# What makes something a Bay Window



## SOG NJ (Aug 10, 2018)

Going back and forth with my town.  Basically, I am not allowed to have more than 12 sqft of Fireplace overhang on any wall, and/or more than 15 sqft of Bay/Bow/other window on the same wall.  I already have a 10 sqft fireplace, and want to add a 2nd.  I was shot down.  BUT I do not currently use the other fireplace, and I was looking into to converting it to a bay window (yes, it IS stupid, that I can have 12 sqft of fireplace + 15 sqft of window, but I cannot have 20 sqft of fireplace).  I need the 2 since I have a 60 ft wall and the longest continuous wall in the newer town code is 25 feet (house was built before the code change, but since I am doing work on the house, they want me to update to the newer code)  

Cant really find anything in any code (none in the town additions) about what makes a bay window.  I was just going to cut out a small window in the old fireplace (and get rid of anything else that makes it a fireplace), claim it is a bay window and move on (and just cover up the window with a big TV on the inside).  Anyone know what makes something a "bay window"?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Aug 10, 2018)

Definition of Bay Window by Merriam-Webster
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bay window
Definition of bay window. 1 : a window or series of windows forming a bay in a room and projecting outward from the wall.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 10, 2018)

I suggest asking them for a definition since it's something that they are regulating.


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2018)

Thought we discussed this already?


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2018)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com...read-this-on-encroachments.23313/#post-183057


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 10, 2018)

How close is this building to the property line or build line? 

Might try Board of Zoning Adjustments, you said they changed the measurements, did you attend the meetings when they were held on the changes, there should have been a notice if it affected your property?


----------



## ICE (Aug 10, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> I suggest asking them for a definition since it's something that they are regulating.


Ask several times with different people.  Then pick the definition that works for you.


----------



## SOG NJ (Aug 10, 2018)

cda said:


> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com...read-this-on-encroachments.23313/#post-183057



No we didn't.  Obviously you do not want to help, so please do not "answer" any of my questions in the future


----------



## SOG NJ (Aug 10, 2018)

how do you delete an account here.  Too many trolls


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 10, 2018)

I was called a troglodyte once, is that worse than a troll?


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2018)

SOG NJ said:


> No we didn't.  Obviously you do not want to help, so please do not "answer" any of my questions in the future




No problem bucaroo


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2018)

_

1Jun 14, 2018


Ground-supported chimneys, chimney box structures, and flues, stacks and vents attached to the side of a building may encroach up to two and one-half (2½) feet into any required yard or court; provided, however, that the area of such encroachment projected to ground level shall not exceed twelve (12) square feet. _

I have accepted the town's view on this, just want to know if others think as I do. From #4 above, If I have 2 chimney on one wall, would it be 12 sqft for each or total? I read it as each one 12sqft, town says total, ok, I accept that, my bad

_5. Oriels, bay windows, bow windows, window greenhouses, and similar architectural devices, may encroach up to three (3) feet into any required yard or court; provided however, that the area of such encroachment projected to ground level shall not exceed fifteen (15) square feet and further provided that such encroachment is limited to structures on the ground floor of the building._

But then looking at 5), would it make sense that I can have a 12 sqft chimney, and a 15sqft bay window, but not two 12 sqft chimneys?




#1Jun 14, 2018



http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com...read-this-on-encroachments.23313/#post-183057


----------



## mark handler (Aug 11, 2018)

SOG NJ said:


> how do you delete an account here.  Too many trolls


???
He does not even know me?


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2018)

I love it when a contractor tells me to get lost,,,

Than calling a few weeks later begging for help on the same problem,

Because his project cannot get approved.

Will just add to my fan club Christmas mailing list.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2018)

For all those want a be’s::

https://www.amazon.com/Troll-Costume-Hair-Adults-Kids/dp/B00NUNRU48

Please click on the tab above so the site gets credit


----------



## RJJ (Aug 12, 2018)

"I love it when a contractor tells me to get lost,,, CDA"  I get that all the time. When They figure out they will have to correct the problem their tone changes. Some need an attitude adjustment!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 12, 2018)

I locked the other thread he started because it is the same thing and he is waiting for someone to tell him what he wants to hear.  He's a guy that lives in NJ, works in Manhattan in the banking industry and wants what he wants.  I'll let this one unlocked but I don't see the value or it going anywhere since this is a very specific, local code.  I think the part some and he may have missed was the fact that he stated they include bay/bow or any type window on his other post.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 14, 2018)

SOG NJ said:


> I was just going to cut out a small window in the old fireplace (and get rid of anything else that makes it a fireplace), claim it is a bay window and move on (and just cover up the window with a big TV on the inside).  Anyone know what makes something a "bay window"?



While you're at it, just remove the rest of the now non-functional fireplace and build your new fireplace.


----------

